# What do you think of women who get pregnant 'accidentally on purpose'?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

So what are your thoughts on women who get pregnant 'accidentally on purpose'? And btw, im not talking about women who are in a realtionship and both parties consent to have kids. I'm talking about women who are either;

a) In a relationship, but go against their partners wishes and get pregnant on purpose anyway.

b) Single women, who have unprotected sex with random guys in order to get pregnant.

c) Women who try to trap guys thinking that if they get pregnant, the guy will want a relationship with them.

Personally, i feel that this is becoming a major problem in this world which doesnt get talked about enough. Too many kids these days grow up without fathers and all because some girl wants to have a kid without a second thought of how the father feels about it. Here in the uk, women like this seem to be *everywhere* these days, i know several guys who have fallen victim to this. With these type of women, its all about what _they_ want, and screw how the child or the father feels about it. And lets not forget that a lot of these women will use these poor kids as weapons against these suckers that didnt even want kids in the first place.

Women who use unsuspecting guys as sperm donors are just as bad as the guys that walk away from their responsibilities.

Discuss.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Barring any midnight milking turkey baster scenarios, I'm having trouble understanding how a woman could "trick" a man so against having children, into getting her pregnant - surely he knows what could possibly result from having unprotected sex with her, whatever her [crazy] motives might be.

I don't understand this.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with the above poster. Vaginal sex with a woman who has all of her female stuff in working condition always carries the possibility (more or less) of pregnancy. If you don't want to be a father, don't do the vaginal thing. Even a condom isn't ironclad protection. 

Technically, it's unscrupulous if the woman knowingly deceives the man. But he could have and should have factored that possibility into his decision to risk it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as I know, everyone learns in gradeschool that sex carries the risk of pregnancy, so the idea that the poor men are being unknowingly forced into being fathers is ridiculous. If you don't want kids, wear a condom.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive heard of this happening. It does seem odd that you could be "tricked" into it...but in the instances that I have heard about it the couple was in a sexual relationship and using birth control (just pills not condoms) , and the woman stopped taking the pills without him knowing.

Devious..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

From what I understand they lie about being on birth control. Or not using it correctly so the guy thinks they are fully protected.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^If someone is really that averse to the possibility of children, why wouldn't they make sure they are protected instead of relying on the other party to do all the work? I agree that if a woman knowingly deceives a guy into impregnating her, she is definitely horrible and immoral, but half of the responsibility does lie with the man if he CHOOSES to not wear a condom.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> ^^If someone is really that averse to the possibility of children, why wouldn't they make sure they are protected instead of relying on the other party to do all the work? I agree that if a woman knowingly deceives a guy into impregnating her, she is definitely horrible and immoral, but half of the responsibility does lie with the man if he CHOOSES to not wear a condom.


Some people don't wear condoms cause they are in a committed relationship and been tested so the guy believes and trusts the girl to use birth control for the pregnancy reason. But I agree not everything is 100% so do anything to protect yourself.


----------



## Anxieux (Aug 10, 2011)

They could puncture the condom with a needle from outside the sachet.

It's even worse when the guy isn't actually the father (paternity fraud).


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

lying about your birth control status is f-ed up. i don't think you can blame the guy in that sort of situation. its not like he "chose" to have completely unprotected sex... he was assured that the woman could not get pregnant (to a 95%+ certainty level). i really doubt its as common as the OP implies though... its not like being a single mom is a picnic, and i doubt many women would want to put themselves in that position if they knew the guy would not want to help her raise the child.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it possible for you to make a single thread that isn't incredibly sexist and anti-women?

Just wondering.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually had a person on my high school track team "accidentally" get pregnant on purpose. It was in high school when it all happened. And I found the whole situation to be very disgusting. She was on my track team and she was shagging with her boyfriend alot in attempt to have a baby. The whole track team supported this type of animalistic behavior. And were rooting her on except me. She was 16 at the time when she actually got pregnant and had the baby. She would come to school with the baby and then practically try to show it off or something like it was some expensive accessory in her life. She never worked to support herself and the baby and her parent basically paid for everything. The father of the baby left her and is now gone because the girl was sleeping around with other guys behind his back. So she is now a single mother.


----------

